# Bad news for HD Turbo, Current customers



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

heres my chat with Dish Net. basically, they say i will get all National HDs with the Absolute I have now currently, but I cannot goto the Turbo package and cannot get my rsns either because I'm an existing customer(only new customers can get this package). those of you who were thinking of gettin HD absolute bfore aug 1st, wait till after that or you won't get this stuff either. Transcript below.

You have been connected to (03) Kevin B.
(03) Kevin B: Thank you for choosing Dish Network the leader in DVR and HD. How may I assist you?
me: I currently have the HD absoute package, what do you know about the Turbo HD?
(03) Kevin B: In order to better assist you I will need to access your account.* Can you please provide your home telephone number or the 16 digit account number listed on your Dish Network bill statement?
me: 717-###-###
(03) Kevin B: Thank you.
(03) Kevin B: Thank you for your time.
me: hello?
(03) Kevin B: Turbo HD is the first-ever 100%, all-HD programming package in the pay-TV industry, with advanced equipment that works on all TVs.
me: so which one do I need to get the rsn's and the current hd channels I have now?
(03) Kevin B: I am sorry this Turbo HD is only for new customers, existing customers will not be available to get into a TurboHD package.
me: the press release had said you couldn't downgrade to turbo, I already have the HD only package, so what will happen to mine that I have now?
(03) Kevin B: You still will remain with the same HD standalone package.
(03) Kevin B: Is there anything else I can assist you with?
me: and I will get ALL the new national HD channels that come available?
me: except pay ones like HBO
(03) Kevin B: Yes that is correct.
me: so i can't add the rsns like a new customer?
(03) Kevin B: No, I am afraid not.
me: SO WHY would I stay with Dish if you guys snub current customers?
(03) Kevin B: I am sorry this offer is only for new customers.
me: Let me get this straight, current customers can't get HD only packages with RSNs but new customers can?
(03) Kevin B: Yes you got it right.
me: Sounds like Dish will loose alot of customers to other providers
(03) Kevin B: I am sorry if you feel that way.

:nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

that's terrible! Ive had dish net for right at a week now and was thrilled when I read that article about the RSN's. Now I'm pretty bummed. I wonder if I can get in on it still though since I just signed up? I'll have to chat with them about it.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

They said the same thing to existing customers when they launched HD absolute. Calm down and everything will work itself out. Book it!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Whoever dreams up the packages at the E* marketing department should get a copy of this thread, just to see how bad it looks.

As an E* stockholder (and longtime subscriber - since 1997) I would want the head of the person who thought that dissing current customers was a good idea. (yeah I realize I'm no match to Charlie's stake but E*/and now SATS is a major part of my retirement savings).

Offers for new subscribers only is a tactic that cable and telco companies use, and it's a sleazy practice. I wish E* would be above that instead of being just like the competition. Current subscribers are the backbone of the company. 

Come on E* keep the current customer happy!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure this is just not going to be true... While Dish (and other companies) do have some offers that are better for new than current customers at times... creating an entire subscription package (and tiers of packages for that matter) that current customers would not be able to get would just be silly. That would mean the current 13.5 million + customers would never be able to go to the new packages... and Dish would only be able to add new customers.

To put it mildly, that would be so insane it simply could never happen.

Now, they may put some restrictions on when you can do it or require a commitment or something... but to deny access to any of the packages would make no sense, especially when a customer could just leave Dish entirely and they would lose that revenue stream completely.

Pretty sure we have a case here of miscommunication.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm happy if they leave Absolute alone and add to it HD channels as they are available. I don't watch sports (other than Golf and Cowboys).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> (03) Kevin B: I am sorry this Turbo HD is only for new customers, existing customers will not be available to get into a TurboHD package.


I find it hard to reconcile that statement with the news release (emphasis added):


Rob Glasser said:


> In addition, DISH Network is thrilled to introduce TurboHD, the first-ever 100 percent, all-HD programming package in the pay-TV industry, with advanced equipment that works on all TVs. TurboHD offers the most-watched HD channels in four separate tiers and can be viewed on analog, digital and high definition TVs, making it the perfect solution for *consumers who have *or are considering upgrading to HD programming.
> 
> ...Jessica Insalaco, Chief Marketing Officer for DISH Network. "When consumers add HD programming, their viewing habits change - they don't like to go back to standard definition - so their viewing switches over to all-HD channels. TurboHD will provide the next-generation high-definition television experience by offering only the best in HD programming and award-winning HD technology at incredible prices."
> 
> ...New or *current* DISH Network subscribers who commit to DHA-24 will also receive HBO and Starz free for the first three months of their subscription.


I assume existing customers are consumers. And the only specific mention of "current" customers that a search of the news release turned up is the DHA-24 program which indicates current customers are eligibile for it.

It is, of course, Dish Network where the other brother Larry, who is in charge of news releases and marketing, is prohibited from communicating with Ernestine, who is in charge of CSR training.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

This was listed on the EKB a few days ago. Maybe Raymie can report where he got the info from to give us some more insight.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I think that "Kevin B" needs to get some retraining before he disses any more current customers.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Like I said this was reported on the EKB a few days back, I am sure Kevin B is only telling what he has been told. No, I don't think that this will stay this way very long but, i do think that the CSR's are telling what they have been told. I don't think they are "dissing" customers on their own behalf.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

My guess is that an HD only customer that switched to HD bronze with out locals are looking a twenty dollar increase for only their RSN and a couple new channels. My guess is that they want to stick to the $49.99 price so old customers will be grandfathered to what they have and new ones will pay more.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

I was just told the same thing in chat. It makes no sense at all. I mean the new packages are more money. So dish is telling me that I can not give them more money for something I want because I am an existing customer. WTF.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

I was thinking this was a bad CSR(imagine that) I am gonna chat with a notherone today and see what they say, I also find it really hard to believe that they wouldn't allow me, who currently has the Hd absolute package, to UPGRADE to the platnium Turbo and get my rsns and probly the big ten network as well, since i would be paying more why wouldnt they do that? we'll see whaty happens


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Easy solution:

Quit E*, sub to D* for a year, then call E* back and get _Turbo_ as a new customer. (yeah, right! :nono2


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nick said:


> Easy solution:
> 
> Quit E*, sub to D* for a year, then call E* back and get _Turbo_ as a new customer. (yeah, right! :nono2


They said that won't work either. Because I would be considered a returning customer not a new customer. Not eligible for the package either.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

cdub998 said:


> They said that won't work either. Because I would be considered a returning customer not a new customer. Not eligible for the package either.


When are you considered not A RETURNING CUSTOMER? 
How many years?
If all this is true, I will leave Dish after 8+ faithful years in August for Directv.
I left C-Band after 20 years and joined Dish.
My 1st Dish was a fiberglass 10 footer with a LNB and down converter.
I actually changed polarities(12 CHANNELS VERTICALLY, 12 CHANNELS HORIZONTALLY) with a Antenna Rotor.
I changed satellites with a hand crank.
I marked the satellites with a hack saw.
The major satellite for C-Band was F3 (SATCOM 3). 
All channels were free until HBO scrambled I believe in 1985.
My 1st Dish Receiver was a model 4700. 
I kept it until I went HD in Oct. 2006.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

I tried to switch to the HD Only package several months ago as a current customer throught their CSR chat. I was told that HD Only is only available to new customers and the rep would not switch me over. Needless to say, the conversation became very heated. 

When I was done with the chat, I call E* directly and was switched to HD Only with no problem. As bad as the CSRs on the telephone are, The chat ones are even worse. I would not believe anything this guy says. Just wait until August and then call. I'm sure this package will be availalbe to all. Why would they continue to allow you to have a $30 package that contains all HD channels now and forever when they can take channels away and put them into higher packages and charge you more for them?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Anyone calling or chatting right now about the packages that will take effect 8-1 is just playing RR. The CSR's have just bee given 1st instructions which are most likely very incomplete. Really it will most likely be 7-28 before they know much and there will still be confusion even then. [email protected] is more likely to know what can & can't be done.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I can' t find how to talk to CSR online.?


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Conway said:


> I can' t find how to talk to CSR online.?


Go to dish website under contact us, there will be a live chat box on the left click it, and be prepared to have an intersting chat.

It reminds me of a fart in a space suit, BAD


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Internesting. I don't see that box.. Just phone and email.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Checked this morning and the chat box does not appear even after signing in. Also went to the "Change my Programming screen and got this:








I didn't add the green highlight and have never gotten that message before. They are always wanting me to upgrade AT250 making it as easy as possible.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I get the same thing when I try to view programming online.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Conway said:


> I can' t find how to talk to CSR online.?


https://admin.instantservice.com/links/5897/15248
That comes from going to sign up as a new customer
https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/builddish/prepDishBUILDER_00.do?method=prep#anchorName2
and either clicking the chat in the top right, or doing nothing until a window pops up offering to chat.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> I'm pretty sure this is just not going to be true... While Dish (and other companies) do have some offers that are better for new than current customers at times... creating an entire subscription package (and tiers of packages for that matter) that current customers would not be able to get would just be silly. That would mean the current 13.5 million + customers would never be able to go to the new packages... and Dish would only be able to add new customers.
> 
> To put it mildly, that would be so insane it simply could never happen.
> 
> ...


You must be right. Just a mistake. If not it's a huge blunder in marketing.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

CABill said:


> https://admin.instantservice.com/links/5897/15248
> That comes from going to sign up as a new customer
> https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/builddish/prepDishBUILDER_00.do?method=prep#anchorName2
> and either clicking the chat in the top right, or doing nothing until a window pops up offering to chat.


Yes, but they used to have a "chat" link on the customer service page for existing customers. And, of course, they used to let you upgrade your package with a few clicks. We know new customers will be able to sign up for Turbo, but it looks like for existing customers things haven't been exactly worked out. That phone number on the existing customer page is not the same phone number that new customers are referred to nor is it the number on the bill. It's all very interesting how new packages get introduced by Dish.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Set the WaybackMachine for Aug 2007 with
http://web.archive.org/web/20070820...ntent/customer_service/contact_us/index.shtml
and you'll see the live chat icon linking to
http://web.archive.org/web/20070820...omer_service/contact_us/live_chat/index.shtml

Try that URL on the live website
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customer_service/contact_us/live_chat/index.shtml
select Programming Questions from the drop down, and you are taken to ....

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/chat/chat_18514.asp

I never used it, but does that have the appearance of what you used? I didn't actually try to chat - they might have migrated to InstantService.com, dunno. I don't think it really matters what you use to start the Chat though - new or existing subs.

Curious if people that can't use the Programming Change are DishDVRAdvantage subs (like me).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

CABill said:


> I never used it, but does that have the appearance of what you used? I didn't actually try to chat - they might have migrated to InstantService.com, dunno. I don't think it really matters what you use to start the Chat though - new or existing subs.
> 
> Curious if people that can't use the Programming Change are DishDVRAdvantage subs (like me).


Yep, that's it.

And I'm a DVRAdvantage sub.


----------

